# Help? food delima



## jcozza (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
I am a new member here. 
I have a 1 year old AuCaDo. She is the light of my life. She has been eating a varried kibble diet of Evo, Taste of the Wild, Blue, Merrick. She also loves to have the Merrick cans and is also on Fresh Factors supplement. My husband and I are suddenly on a VERY tight budget for a few months. We are cutting back on everything for a few months. This means cutting back from premium kibble to average kibble. Any suggestions on average kibble to try or any money saving tips? This is for only a few months so I am not all that concerned for her long term well being. ( I've had months where I have had way to many fast food meals). 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

There are others here with a lot more knowledge on this than I do. But if you want to stay grain free Acana or Canadae pure. If no Solid Gold or Welness or even the grain inclusive Acana. 

I did some comparison shopping not to long ago because I was getting slack from the SO about buying expesive dog food. I found Orijen was actually the least expensive based on feeding suggestions. Just something to think about. It may cost less but if you have to feed more are you really saving anything.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Check out Nutrisource, they have grain inclusive or grain free formulas. Honestly though the price might compare to TOTW. Is TOTW to expensive to feed on its own? I see you have it in your rotation.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Depends what your budget is, I recently came across this food which seems to have basic ingredients and decent pricing and it ships free from amazon

Amazon.com: Hi-Tek Naturals Chicken Meal and Rice Formula Dry Dog Food for Active Dogs, 35-Pound: Pet Supplies

they also have a grain free line, but its similar in pricing to TOTW


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Around here, TOTW is the most modestly priced grain-free kibble. Wellness Core is close and they also give out coupons every month.

Other than that, I've heard people have had decent luck with 4Health.. I would just look at Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings and look into their grain-inclusive 4-star kibbles. I don't know the pricing and availability in your area though..


----------



## jcozza (Apr 9, 2012)

I was considering the 4health.................is that tractor supply's brand?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know if it's THEIR brand but they do sell it...


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

TOTW is probably the best priced "premium" kibble around here. $37/30 lb bag.

E-mail TOTW and as k about samples and coupons. Last time I did this they sent me 6 lbs of food free.
Also, e-mail the other dog food companies and inquire about coupons. Many of them will send great coupons for $5 off a bag.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think one of the best grain-free foods at a reasonable price is NutriSource. It you're considering grain-inclusive, Healthwise by Natura is about $1 per lb. and has a nice simple ingredient list.

Super Premium Dog Food & Cat Food | NutriSource

Natural Dry Dog Food and Cat Food for Healthier Pets ? Healthy Pet Food ? HealthWise Pet Food


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a page with dog food ingredients you should avoid:
The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

So if you do want to check out a lower priced dog food, don't get one with any of that stuff in itl.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

jcozza said:


> Hi
> I am a new member here.
> I have a 1 year old AuCaDo. She is the light of my life. She has been eating a varried kibble diet of Evo, Taste of the Wild, Blue, Merrick. She also loves to have the Merrick cans and is also on Fresh Factors supplement. My husband and I are suddenly on a VERY tight budget for a few months. We are cutting back on everything for a few months. This means cutting back from premium kibble to average kibble. Any suggestions on average kibble to try or any money saving tips? This is for only a few months so I am not all that concerned for her long term well being. ( I've had months where I have had way to many fast food meals).
> Thanks for any input.


Hi and welcome 

Some good budget friendly grain inclusive formulas I can recommend are Precise Chicken & Rice Foundation 40lbs, Horizon Complete 30lbs, Fromm Adult Classic 33lbs or if you are in Canada Lifetime Chicken ALS 33lbs They should cost from $0.80 to $1.50 per lbs depending on where you live. Lifetime is a great budget saver but if you'r not Canadian it's a moot point I guess. They produce for the US market too but I have not figured out which label. There is also Kirkland from Costco. Never tried it but some say it's not too shabby.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

jcozza said:


> I was considering the 4health.................is that tractor supply's brand?


That seems to be a decent middle of the road food from what I have read. Yes it is tractor supply's brand you can only purchase it there, but is made by Diamond.


----------

